# Happy 4th of July



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

Didn't see where anyone posted about the 4th, so.....          Don't know where everyone is fishing over the holidays, but best wishes to all of you on both coasts, be safe and good fishing. Take a moment to thank all the men and women in our Armed Forces for keeping this country free and safe.... [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Happy 4th of July everyone.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Stay SAFE, have fun. Thank's To all who serve [smiley=usa.gif] Happy 4th
I'll be scalloping with the ol'lady [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] uh.. better half.


----------



## flafos (May 3, 2007)

HAPPY FOURTH! I ain't going near the water. Too many CRAZIES :-/! Maybe go see some fireworks later .


----------



## sea-n-spots (Dec 19, 2006)

Most of em will be goin back to work tomorrow. I'm not......THEN! it's time to fish... [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]  I hear that there's a ton of boats out for scallops and that there are plenty of them.


----------

